# Hand routed Turnout Junction



## PULVERlZER (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey folks...

I recently discovered that model motoring had a track part that was a turnout junction... http://www.homestead.com/slotcarcollectibles2/files/TJet_boxed_junction_turnoffs.jpg ...and I'm wondering if anyone would have any suggestions on how to custom rout something like this this and if anyone has any ideas on how to engineer the actual turnout mechanism. 

The layout I'm designing has a U.S-1 feel going on. It'll me mostly be running custom built semi trucks built from HO railroad trucks fitted with a mini cell phone vibrator motor running through a worm gear to drastically lower the speed. This also puts the torque through the roof. The trucks would be fitted with pick-up shoes on the 'trailer' as well as the 'tractor' to insure contact. 

(YES...this IS one of those train-slot car combination things...but I'm going to do my best to NOT make it look cheesy and 'toy-like' like most photos existing on the web regarding this concept...unless, of course, someone has links to photos of a successful merge of the 2 hobbies. Personally, I've never seen it look "right"....yet.....)

So again, if anyone has any suggestions on how to make this function smoothly, I'd really appreciate anyones' input......THANKS!!!


----------

